# 92FS INOX parts ?



## rbdjr (Apr 25, 2015)

Looking for oversize mag release, low profile safety, short reach trigger, all in INOX finish, or anything similar? Nickle, HardChrome, Has anyone glass beaded parts and just kept a good rust preventative on them to keep the inox look?
Thanks for any info


----------

